# CKC accepts RSV2000 registry



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

After many months of correspondence with them concerning this matter the CKC will now accept to register in Canada dogs from the RSV2000 registry in Germany. 

Here are the conditions:

“The CKC Board of Directors approved a motion to accept all pedigrees certified by Verband fur das Deutsche Hundewesen (VDH) e.V. which are ‘counter signed’ by VDH in cases where the dogs are exported. What this means is that in order to be eligible for registration the proper certified pedigree from RSV2000 must be accompanied by an annex from VDH, confirming the new owner in the country of which the dog is exported to.”

Hope this is useful information for my fellow Canadians.


----------

